# scaffold on top of roof



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

pics would help a bunch, otherwise it will be hard to make recommendations.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

What type of scaffolding? What exactly are you doing? How much weight will be up there? 

As mentioned, post some pictures. http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/how-attach-photo-post-12559/


----------



## brian89gp (Aug 18, 2008)

Pictures are attached.

Standard ladder frame scaffolding of some type. I have yet to buy it so options are open.

I am needing to get to the chimney to add some more brick to the top to make it taller. Total weight would be myself, mortar, and the brick.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I don’t like your bridge idea. Roof jacks are all you need to get around on the roof. 

Staging could be set up on that lower roof on top of a couple of long 2x12’s to distribute the weight but I’m not sure I see any advantage to that. 

Essentially everything has to go up a ladder anyway. I’d just have an extension ladder with standoffs to get you on top of the roof and then roof jacks from there. 

With a worthy helper running up and down the ladder to keep you up top things could go real easy. 

Don’t forget the harness.


----------



## brian89gp (Aug 18, 2008)

Would I put a toe board on the 2nd story roof, lay a ladder flat against the roof up to the chimney, and roof jacks around the chimney?

And something I have always wondered. What do you anchor your harness to before you climb up the roof some to install an anchor? Loop the rope around the chimeny?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The roof jacks are what you use to secure the toe boards. After the ladder (with standoff) is set up you would have your roof jacks with tow board there to stand on to off the ladder, then more jacks and boards as necessary to access your work. 

The safety harness needs to be anchored to a framing member, follow the manufactures instructions for specific details.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, why do you feel the chimney needs to be taller??

It shouldn't take more than a day to add however many bricks you want to add. If it were me, I'd forget about ladders and scaffolding and rent a boom lift.


----------



## brian89gp (Aug 18, 2008)

md2lgyk said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you feel the chimney needs to be taller??
> 
> It shouldn't take more than a day to add however many bricks you want to add. If it were me, I'd forget about ladders and scaffolding and rent a boom lift.


Fire code, 2' taller then any roof surface within 10'. I am putting in a wood burning fireplace and liner and the chimney is currently level or just below the ridge.

Boom lift, now there is an idea. I have a vent flange to put in up there too and roofers want $300 just due to the roof slope, the rental could probably pay for itself. A 61' boom lift at the local rental place is $280 per day.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

brian89gp said:


> Fire code, 2' taller then any roof surface within 10'. I am putting in a wood burning fireplace and liner and the chimney is currently level or just below the ridge.
> 
> Boom lift, now there is an idea. I have a vent flange to put in up there too and roofers want $300 just due to the roof slope, the rental could probably pay for itself. A 61' boom lift at the local rental place is $280 per day.


Just be aware, there's usually a hefty delivery charge for equipment like that. I rented one for a couple of days while building my log house. In my case, it was around $250, but they had to bring it over 20 miles. Oddly, the charge for the all-terrain forklift I rented was less.


----------



## brian89gp (Aug 18, 2008)

I went and measured and the 61' boom isn't quite large enough. At the correct height the reach isn't far enough and vice versa.

Back to the roof jacks. My roof has the original wood plank sheeting (varying sizes) with slate, then asphault shingles nailed through the slate on top. Should I try and find a roof joist and nail the roof jacks to them with some 20d nails? I wouldn't think the normal roofing nails would be safe enough with the thickness of the roofing material I have to go through.

Any tips on finding a roof joist from on the roof?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

brian89gp said:


> 61' boom isn't quite large enough.


Are you sure about that??? That's a big machine. If you haven't yet, go to the manufactures website and look at the range of motion spec sheet.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Are you sure about that??? That's a big machine. If you haven't yet, go to the manufactures website and look at the range of motion spec sheet.


Yeah, something doesn't add up. I rented a 40-ft machine, and that was plenty. And I also have a 12/12 roof. Does the one you looked into have a straight boom, or is it articulated?


----------



## brian89gp (Aug 18, 2008)

Pretty sure, it would be awful close if it did work. My back is to a garage and a concrete wall in those pictures so there is very little room.

Bil-jax 5533a.

The gutter is 25' off the ground, top of the chimney is 40'. Chimney is 15' from the edges of the house. Since my driveway is not wide enough (house on one side, stone wall on the other) for the 12'x12' footprint I would have to do from behind the house on a diagnol from the corner. Horizontal reach to centerline is just over 30' from that point. 

The range of motion chart has it right at 35/40' lift @ 30' reach, so really close to the max. I will draw it out to scale this weekend and double check. Last thing I want to do is rent it and have it be a couple feet short or something.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Even if it was just a couple of feet short it still gets you and your stuff up there.

Step off of that onto a toe board and you’re still way ahead. :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

My 2 Cents:

In All honesty, that type of work (*height related and very dangerous*) - are generally when Home Owners *should* call the professionals - who are used-to doing work at those heights, have the OSHA training, the insurance coverage (that protects the home owner from lawsuit), they know how to protect other areas of the home while doing the work, have the necessary staging & safety PPE (personal ptotection equipment), also the equipment to transport materials up to such heights, etc ------- and most importantly - they have the skills to properly repair such locations, while being aware of safety.

I personally *do not consider that a DIY type project* for the above reasons and more.


----------

